# New body parts?



## rallyrob (Apr 14, 2011)

ever sense I bought my 82 nissan 200sx, some things have been a but messed up.The thing was crashed somehow so both front fenders are a little crumpled, and the hood is creased at the leading edge.I pulled the fenders off and hammered out the dents as best as I could,but it would need a layer of bondo about 1/2" thick is some spots to get it looking good again.The hood is crunched at the leading edge and the hood reinforcement is directly under the dent so I can't get to it to pop it out.Not to mention both of the interior door panels are a bit neglected.

So I am wondering where you all find replacement parts when parts cars are not available?With all the work I am putting into the engine I probably should at least make the car look better inside and out so it doesn't look like a total POS.. the engine has 100K,but the fenders,hood,and messed up interior make the car look like it has 500+K.:lame:


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

A lot of that stuff is still available from Nissan. For generic parts, here's a source:

Wholesale Auto Body Parts Online - Car Body Parts, Truck Body Parts - Buy Aftermarket & Replacement Parts at Discount price


----------



## rallyrob (Apr 14, 2011)

what is the difference between an 80-81 200sx and a 82-83 200sx sheetmetal wise?


----------

